# Mann Lake, Dadant, Blue Sky.....



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank you for your feedback! We are always looking for ways to improve. We make sure to credit the customer when our online UPS calculator overcharges on large or bulk orders, as we run an honest family business. Although the online UPS charges are usually right on for average sized orders, sometimes the system doesn't know we can pack more efficiently or provide discounts (conversely, we often "eat it" when the system undercharges and we don't go back to the customer for the difference). We hope to improve this next year, as we are moving to new systems that will have tighter shipping integration.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Just a quick note to let our customers know that we will NOT be offering package bees for Spring 2010. We WILL list a couple of good local folks who only deal in packages and have for many years on our website. We will have queens (NWC, MinnHy and Italians) in late March / early April.

We wanted to post, so you can plan accordingly and order package bees from the supplier of your choice. We will also list mail-order resources on our website. 

We apologize that we are not able to provide this service to our customers for next year. Let us know if you have questions or need a recommendation.


----------



## comb (Jan 12, 2006)

*blue sky*

have been very happy with blue sky


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

We are shipping nicely these days. No 2 week shipping delays here. We have high in-stocks and are looking pretty good on all supplies. We are here to serve.

Note: Our shopping cart is currently down (hopefully back up tomorrow night); you can still browse the website. For now, feel free to call your orders in for tomorrow. We are pretty small, so apologies if you have to leave a message, we will get back as quickly as possible.


----------

